

Meet Israel’s low-profile unicorn: ironSource - AlisonHX1
http://www.geektime.com/2015/01/18/meet-israels-low-profile-unicorn-ironsource/

======
laurageek
Though ironSource is a unicorn, it's much less interesting than Wix, Waze,
etc: it's basically a glorified download company.

